# Bellinazzo:"Nella cordata cinese non ci sono grandi nomi".



## admin (9 Giugno 2016)

Marco Bellinazzo, intervistato da Radio 24, ha parlato della trattativa per la cessione ai cinesi. Ecco quanto dichiarato:"Nella cordata cinese non ci sono grandi nomi. E, soprattutto, non vogliono investire quanto chiede Berlusconi. Vediamo cosa accadrà nei prossimi giorni".


----------



## Aron (9 Giugno 2016)

Ma certo, Bellinazzo.

Gli investitori ce li aveva Bee.


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2016)

Mah.

Chi dice una cosa, chi un'altra. Vediamo come va a finire e chi c'è dietro.

Io sono sempre terrorizzato dalla famosa questione de L'Espresso "Capitali di ritorno".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2016)

Eccallà. Puntuale come un orologio svizzero la notizia negativa.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma certo, Bellinazzo.
> 
> Gli investitori ce li aveva Bee.



Anche festa lo ha detto. O bisogna credere solo alle cose belle?


----------



## ildemone85 (9 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Bellinazzo, intervistato da Radio 24, ha parlato della trattativa per la cessione ai cinesi. Ecco quanto dichiarato:"Nella cordata cinese non ci sono grandi nomi. E, soprattutto, non vogliono investire quanto chiede Berlusconi. Vediamo cosa accadrà nei prossimi giorni".



mercato sontuoso, filtra questo dall'entourage di bee..., erano le sue testuali parole lo scorso anno


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Bellinazzo, intervistato da Radio 24, ha parlato della trattativa per la cessione ai cinesi. Ecco quanto dichiarato:"Nella cordata cinese non ci sono grandi nomi. E, soprattutto, non vogliono investire quanto chiede Berlusconi. Vediamo cosa accadrà nei prossimi giorni".



Sarei quasi tentato di credergli, ma Campopiano e soprattutto Berlusconi hanno detto il contrario, vediamo...


----------



## FK87 (9 Giugno 2016)

Ancora che parla questo....solito giornalaio...che 2 palle questi giornalisti...insomma il suo collega Festa sarebbe un spara balle a suo dire...grande Marco grandissimo...abbiamo capito che chi non ha fonti dirette da chi tratta fa disinformazione...grandi. Campopiano e Festa ******* per farla in breve invece Bellinazzo che non ha alcun contatto e' superinformato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Giugno 2016)

Ma questo ancora parla ?


----------



## siioca (9 Giugno 2016)

allora tutto quello che è uscito fino ad oggi, che parlava di aziende che fatturano miliardi di dollari era tutto falso? Penso che se fosse come dice Bellinazzo la trattativa sarebbe già saltata.


----------



## beleno (9 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Bellinazzo, intervistato da Radio 24, ha parlato della trattativa per la cessione ai cinesi. Ecco quanto dichiarato:"Nella cordata cinese non ci sono grandi nomi. E, soprattutto, non vogliono investire quanto chiede Berlusconi. Vediamo cosa accadrà nei prossimi giorni".



Ottimo. Visto che sei così ben informato, facci sapere quali potrebbero essere questi cinesi "minori"


----------



## wfiesso (9 Giugno 2016)

Bellinazzo.... in 2 anni non ne ha beccata mezza


----------



## __king george__ (9 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah.
> 
> Chi dice una cosa, chi un'altra. Vediamo come va a finire e chi c'è dietro.
> 
> Io sono sempre terrorizzato dalla famosa questione de L'Espresso "Capitali di ritorno".


lo dicevano di Bee ma lo dicono anche di questa operazione a L'Espresso?


----------



## Jack14 (9 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Anche festa lo ha detto. O bisogna credere solo alle cose belle?



Festa ha detto che ci sono società quotate per questo non escono i nomi, fai te conto ... mi pare sia proprio il contrario di quello che dice Bellinazzo! non stravolgimento le parole.


----------



## Aron (9 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Anche festa lo ha detto. O bisogna credere solo alle cose belle?



Non sono mai arrivate smentite ufficiali da Evergrande, Robin Li e Jack Ma.

La tv di stato cinese stessa ha fatto i nomi.
Pure Berlusconi ha parlato pubblicamente di almeno due soggetti con patrimonio personale superiore ai 10 miliardi di euro.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Giugno 2016)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Festa ha detto che ci sono società quotate per questo non escono i nomi, fai te conto ... mi pare sia proprio il contrario di quello che dice Bellinazzo! non stravolgimento le parole.




"C’è inoltre ancora la segretezza sugli investitori. Nessuno dei nomi finora usciti corrisponderebbe infatti al vero (tranne forse Evergrande che avrebbe tuttavia un ruolo marginale): una confidenzialità che verrebbe spiegata con il fatto che la maggior parte di questi soggetti sono gruppi quotati in Asia."

Se l'italiano non è un opinione mi sembra dica più o meno la stessa cosa Festa.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non sono mai arrivate smentite ufficiali da Evergrande, Robin Li e Jack Ma.
> 
> La tv di stato cinese stessa ha fatto i nomi.
> Pure Berlusconi ha parlato pubblicamente di almeno due soggetti con patrimonio personale superiore ai 10 miliardi di euro.



Strano che questi gruppi però si uniscano dato che potrebbero prendere il milan singolarmente. Quanto meno prima di fappare inutilmente non sarebbe meglio aspettare?? A rimanerci male ci vuole un secondo.....


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah.
> 
> Chi dice una cosa, chi un'altra. Vediamo come va a finire e chi c'è dietro.
> 
> Io sono sempre terrorizzato dalla famosa questione de L'Espresso "Capitali di ritorno".



Ho accennato la questione proprio e ti dico una cosa: nella cosa ci fosse la fumata nera, avrei la certezza della cosa. Altro che rifiuto per il bene del Milan. Ci sarebbe ben altro dietro.....


----------



## DannySa (9 Giugno 2016)

Viene da chiedersi: 8 pesciolini piccoli vogliono comprare il Milan ma rimangono anonimi fino all'ultimo?
Che senso avrebbe? vicenda stranissima, stressante, clamorosa e infinita.
Non se ne esce più.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> lo dicevano di Bee ma lo dicono anche di questa operazione a L'Espresso?



No, però chiaramente si ha sempre il terrore che ci possano riprovare...


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Marco Bellinazzo, intervistato da Radio 24, ha parlato della trattativa per la cessione ai cinesi. Ecco quanto dichiarato:"Nella cordata cinese non ci sono grandi nomi. E, soprattutto, non vogliono investire quanto chiede Berlusconi. Vediamo cosa accadrà nei prossimi giorni".*



.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah.
> 
> Chi dice una cosa, chi un'altra. Vediamo come va a finire e chi c'è dietro.
> 
> Io sono sempre terrorizzato dalla famosa questione de L'Espresso "Capitali di ritorno".



In questo caso stanno facendo le cose con maggior criterio mi sa 
Non a caso un bel fondo di cui non si sa nulla.....mah.


----------



## sballotello (9 Giugno 2016)

Chi spende settecento milioni per il 70% di una società proprio poveri non deve essere


----------



## martinmilan (9 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Strano che questi gruppi però si uniscano dato che potrebbero prendere il milan singolarmente. Quanto meno prima di fappare inutilmente non sarebbe meglio aspettare?? A rimanerci male ci vuole un secondo.....



Quali gruppi? ad oggi sono inesistenti..


----------



## martinmilan (9 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> In questo caso stanno facendo le cose con maggior criterio mi sa
> Non a caso un bel fondo di cui non si sa nulla.....mah.



Ci ho pensato anche io...questa cosa del fondo potrebbe essere una strada per sviare la finanza..


----------



## Jack14 (9 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> "C’è inoltre ancora la segretezza sugli investitori. Nessuno dei nomi finora usciti corrisponderebbe infatti al vero (tranne forse Evergrande che avrebbe tuttavia un ruolo marginale): una confidenzialità che verrebbe spiegata con il fatto che la maggior parte di questi soggetti sono gruppi quotati in Asia."
> 
> Se l'italiano non è un opinione mi sembra dica più o meno la stessa cosa Festa.



Si ma Bellinazzo (e anche tu) sottointende che non ci siano nomi di grido o soggetti con grandi capacità finanziarie cosa che Festa non ha mai detto nè fatto percepire. Oltretutto Festa parla di gruppi (cinesi) quotati sui mercati asiatici. Hai presente un gruppo cinese quotato quanta disponibilità possa avere? quindi non credo che il problema siano i soldi da mettere. Come non ha mai accennato al fatto che non vogliano garantire gli investimenti..


----------



## Jack14 (9 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Bellinazzo, intervistato da Radio 24, ha parlato della trattativa per la cessione ai cinesi. Ecco quanto dichiarato:"Nella cordata cinese non ci sono grandi nomi. E, soprattutto, non vogliono investire quanto chiede Berlusconi. Vediamo cosa accadrà nei prossimi giorni".



.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Giugno 2016)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Si ma Bellinazzo (e anche tu) sottointende che non ci siano nomi di grido o soggetti con grandi capacità finanziarie cosa che Festa non ha mai detto nè fatto percepire. Oltretutto Festa parla di gruppi (cinesi) quotati sui mercati asiatici. Hai presente un gruppo cinese quotato quanta disponibilità possa avere? quindi non credo che il problema siano i soldi da mettere. Come non ha mai accennato al fatto che non vogliano garantire gli investimenti..



Come vedi lo stesso Festa a differenza di quello che pensavi, non ha detto che ci sono i colossi che noi immaginiamo.
Detto questo io non ho idea di chi ci sia, ho soltanto detto che bisogna considerare tutto e poi ognuno si fa una propria idea, ma bollare una notizia solo perché non positiva a mio avviso non è corretto, ma da fanboy. Se bellinazzo avesse scritto che dietro questa cordata c'era Jack Ma qui dentro tutti a fapparci, e a dire vai che ci siamo, berlusconi non può rifiutare ecc ecc. Nessuno avrebbe detto oh ma questo che ne sa...
Stanne certo


----------



## Aron (9 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Strano che questi gruppi però si uniscano dato che potrebbero prendere il milan singolarmente. Quanto meno prima di fappare inutilmente non sarebbe meglio aspettare?? A rimanerci male ci vuole un secondo.....



Perché dietro all'operazione c'è il governo cinese. Se ne parla dall'anno scorso (_E' la Cina che vuole il Milan. Cit._)


----------



## robs91 (9 Giugno 2016)

Premesso che non credo a questa pseudotrattativa, avrebbe molto più senso una cordata di sette nomi di medio-basso profilo(alla Thohir)che una di sette colossi.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Perché dietro all'operazione c'è il governo cinese. Se ne parla dall'anno scorso (_E' la Cina che vuole il Milan. Cit._)



E chi lo dice?? quello che vedo è che l'inter è in mano cinese e noi in mano di Fininvest, tutto il resto si chiama fuffa al mio paese. Tra l'altro se come dice Campopiano, ovvero che Galatioto ha cercato i cinesi e non il contrario, mi sembra che sia una balla colossale questa delle cina che vuol il Milan.
_Quando vedrò contratti firmati in prima pagina sulla Gazzetta allora ci crederò (cit.)_


----------



## Jack14 (9 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Come vedi lo stesso Festa a differenza di quello che pensavi, non ha detto che ci sono i colossi che noi immaginiamo.
> Detto questo io non ho idea di chi ci sia, ho soltanto detto che bisogna considerare tutto e poi ognuno si fa una propria idea, ma bollare una notizia solo perché non positiva a mio avviso non è corretto, ma da fanboy. Se bellinazzo avesse scritto che dietro questa cordata c'era Jack Ma qui dentro tutti a fapparci, e a dire vai che ci siamo, berlusconi non può rifiutare ecc ecc. Nessuno avrebbe detto oh ma questo che ne sa...
> Stanne certo



Ha detto che non ci sono nomi già usciti. Ma non è che di colossi in Asia ci siano solo quelli di cui sono usciti i nomi. Già che si parli di gruppi e per lo più quotati sul mercato significa che stiamo parlando di società grosse. Io l'idea che mi sono fatto è che la trattativa rallenti perchè berlusconi non voglia lasciare il comando, e voglia imporre le sue condizioni. Faccio fatica a pensare che vi siano gruppi che ti mettono 700M per non investire poi dai... Poi con la squadra attuale sarebbe un suicidio finanziario. Poi chiaro, la verità la sa solo lui, noi ci possiamo fare le nostre idee


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Bellinazzo, intervistato da Radio 24, ha parlato della trattativa per la cessione ai cinesi. Ecco quanto dichiarato:"Nella cordata cinese non ci sono grandi nomi. E, soprattutto, non vogliono investire quanto chiede Berlusconi. Vediamo cosa accadrà nei prossimi giorni".



Vabbè dai, si sa... Bellinazzo non c'ha mai capito un... tubo.


----------



## Jack14 (9 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Premesso che non credo a questa pseudotrattativa, avrebbe molto più senso una cordata di sette nomi di medio-basso profilo(alla Thohir)che una di sette colossi.



ok ma che senso avrebbe allora fare un patto di riservatezza, non far uscire i nomi per degli investitori piccoli (che quasi nessuno conosce)?


----------



## martinmilan (9 Giugno 2016)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> ok ma che senso avrebbe allora fare un patto di riservatezza, non far uscire i nomi per degli investitori piccoli (che quasi nessuno conosce)?



ti faccio un altra domanda: che senso ha questa riservatezza se il gruppo Suning si è svelato un mese prima della firma ed è quotato in Borsa?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Giugno 2016)

Ma se i cinesi con il suning come unica impresa hanno comprato l Inter allo stesso prezzo del Milan o quasi...

E noi abbiamo dietro una cordata di sette imprese con dietro lo stato cinese...

Facciamoci due domande..
Noi siamo il cigno mentre i cugini sono l anatroccolo nero calimero da come ci vedono in Cina per blasone.

Dietro l Inter c'è il suning
Dietro il Milan c'è lo stato cinese.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Giugno 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma se i cinesi con il suning come unica impresa hanno comprato l Inter allo stesso prezzo del Milan o quasi...
> 
> E noi abbiamo dietro una cordata di sette imprese con dietro lo stato cinese...
> 
> ...



O questa ipotesi oppure Berlusconi sta cercando di far rientrare capitali. Sono due le cose. Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza.


----------



## Fedeshi (9 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Anche festa lo ha detto.* O bisogna credere solo alle cose belle?



Ehi,ehi,Festa ha detto che a parer suo dentro la cordata non gli risulta nessuno dei nomi fatti in questi giorni tranne Evergrande che non vuol dire automaticamente che non ci siano grandi investitori dietro.


----------



## martinmilan (9 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> O questa ipotesi oppure Berlusconi sta cercando di far rientrare capitali. Sono due le cose. Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza.



Lo ha fatto l'anno scorso con bee(con tanto di arresti a lugano)non vedo perchè non abbia voluto riprovarci quest'anno..


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ehi,ehi,Festa ha detto che a parer suo dentro la cordata non gli risulta nessuno dei nomi fatti in questi giorni tranne Evergrande che non vuol dire automaticamente che non ci siano grandi investitori dietro.



Così come non vuol dire che ci siano colossi 
Ergo il beneficio del dubbio a Bellinazzo andrebbe dato no? Era questo che sto cercando di spiegare....ma come sempre le notizie positive sono ben accolte e veritiere, le altre tutta spazzatura...


----------



## Fedeshi (9 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Così come non vuol dire che ci siano colossi
> Ergo *il beneficio del dubbio a Bellinazzo andrebbe dato no? *Era questo che sto cercando di spiegare....ma come sempre le notizie positive sono ben accolte e veritiere, le altre tutta spazzatura...



Secondo me ognuno dovrebbe decidere secondo coscienza a chi credere o meno,in base alla propria idea che si è fatto della vicenda,ma sopratutto sulla base di quanto i giornalisti in questione durante questi mesi si siano dimostrati affidabili sulla questione cessione.


----------



## Aragorn (9 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Bellinazzo, intervistato da Radio 24, ha parlato della trattativa per la cessione ai cinesi. Ecco quanto dichiarato:"Nella cordata cinese non ci sono grandi nomi. E, soprattutto, non vogliono investire quanto chiede Berlusconi. Vediamo cosa accadrà nei prossimi giorni".



È da più di una settimana che lo dice. Notizia impopolare ma che potrebbe anche essere realistica (e il bello è che, se così fosse, rischieremmo di cascare male in ogni caso). Ma va anche detto che questo Bellinazzo fino allo scorso marzo continuava a parlare della trattativa con Bee, quindi anche le sue indiscrezioni, come quelle di Campopiano e soci, vanno prese con le pinze.


----------



## naliM77 (9 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ti faccio un altra domanda: che senso ha questa riservatezza se il gruppo Suning si è svelato un mese prima della firma ed è quotato in Borsa?



Il gruppo Suning, si è svelato un mese prima, quando venne a Milano a firmare il preliminare. Prima l'avevi mai sentito?Anzi...se cercavi sui giornali se arrivava una "spifferata" sulla cesisone dell'Inter ricevevi secche smentite da Tohir, Moratti ed eventuali gruppi associati.

Ad oggi il Milan non ha firmato nessun preliminare, quindi per evitare speculazioni borsistiche, tutti preferiscono mantenere il segreto fino alla firma del preliminare alla vendita.

Ripeto: un mese fa Tohir e Suning hanno firmato il preliminare, ed anche allora, si parlava di cessione di quote di minoranza...per farti capire quanta segretezza ci fosse allora sull'Inter. Figurati cosa potrebbe accadere con il MIlan e Berlusconi che piaccia o non piaccia è una persona arcinota all'estero.

Quindi sii ottimista e non paragonare la mediaticità della cessione del Milan con quella dell'Inter, ripeto, il Milan è il Milan ed è di Berlusconi...l'Inter è l'Inter ed era di Tohir...


----------



## koti (9 Giugno 2016)

Vorrei capire su quali basi dice che "non ci sono grandi nomi" se di questi nomi non se ne conosce neanche uno.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Giugno 2016)

Il bello è che poi su Twitter ha scritto che c'è il patto di riservatezza e i nomi non si sanno.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Bellinazzo, intervistato da Radio 24, ha parlato della trattativa per la cessione ai cinesi. Ecco quanto dichiarato:"Nella cordata cinese non ci sono grandi nomi. E, soprattutto, non vogliono investire quanto chiede Berlusconi. Vediamo cosa accadrà nei prossimi giorni".



Io posso anche accettare il fatto che la trattativa sia in fase negativa. Ci può stare.

Ma io vogliono fatti empirici, come Campopiano. Dovrebbe? Ma che vuole dire? Allora DIMMI I NOMI. Delle sue sensazioni frega nulla io voglio fatti e basta.


----------



## martinmilan (9 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Il gruppo Suning, si è svelato un mese prima, quando venne a Milano a firmare il preliminare. Prima l'avevi mai sentito?Anzi...se cercavi sui giornali se arrivava una "spifferata" sulla cesisone dell'Inter ricevevi secche smentite da Tohir, Moratti ed eventuali gruppi associati.
> 
> Ad oggi il Milan non ha firmato nessun preliminare, quindi per evitare speculazioni borsistiche, tutti preferiscono mantenere il segreto fino alla firma del preliminare alla vendita.
> 
> ...


ma perchè rendere la nostra esclusiva pubblica e loro hanno potuto tenerla segreta? teatro???


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Bellinazzo, intervistato da Radio 24, ha parlato della trattativa per la cessione ai cinesi. Ecco quanto dichiarato:"Nella cordata cinese non ci sono grandi nomi. E, soprattutto, non vogliono investire quanto chiede Berlusconi. Vediamo cosa accadrà nei prossimi giorni".



Onestamente mi sono sempre chiesto come mai quattro-sei-sette potenze dovessero mettersi insieme e condurre una trattativa faticosissima.
A me basterebbe che ne fossa anche solo una, tipo Evergrande. Misurarlo per vedere chi ce l'ha più lungo con l'Inter non mi interessa


----------



## PoloNegativo (9 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Premesso che sono laureato in lettere, non potremmo avere anche:
> x=0 y=4
> x=1 y=3
> x=4 y=0
> ?


Rispondo in questo thread anche se il quote è in un altro:


Infatti è falso. Stavo seguendo la logica di Bellinazzo che ha affermato che gli investitori non sono "ricchissimi" altrimenti il Milan sarebbe stato già venduto.
Il che è equivalente a dire : il Milan non è stato ancora venduto (x+y=4), allora gli investitori non sono ricchi (soluzione particolare, ad esempio x=y=2). Ma potrebbero benissimo starci altre soluzioni, quindi l'implicazione è falsa.
Da un'altra prospettiva, la deduzione di Bellinazzo avrebbe senso se valesse la legge:" investitori ricchi vogliono comprare il milan ==>(implica) il milan viene ceduto ". Ma sappiamo che non è così semplice ma ci sono tante "variabili" da considerare, e proprio per questo motivo ne ho messe due.


----------



## Fabius.85 (9 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ma perchè rendere la nostra esclusiva pubblica e loro hanno potuto tenerla segreta? teatro???



Può darsi che sia teatro, d'altronde tutti conosciamo Berlusconi. Però può darsi che non sia stato stipulato nessun contratto di trattativa in esclusiva tra suning e L Inter e che si sia passati subito all elaborazione di un preliminare di vendita o ad un definitivo.


----------



## martinmilan (9 Giugno 2016)

Fabius.85 ha scritto:


> Può darsi che sia teatro, d'altronde tutti conosciamo Berlusconi. Però può darsi che non sia stato stipulato nessun contratto di trattativa in esclusiva tra suning e L Inter e che si sia passati subito all elaborazione di un preliminare di vendita o ad un definitivo.


Si potrebbe essere..bisogna capire se l'esclusiva è un passaggio doveroso per arrivare al preliminare oppure si possa saltare...


----------



## fra29 (9 Giugno 2016)

In realtà il fatto della cordata spuntata l'ha detto anche Festa..


----------



## prebozzio (9 Giugno 2016)

Kastighos ha scritto:


> Rispondo in questo thread anche se il quote è in un altro:
> 
> 
> Infatti è falso. Stavo seguendo la logica di Bellinazzo che ha affermato che gli investitori non sono "ricchissimi" altrimenti il Milan sarebbe stato già venduto.
> ...


Ottima spiegazione


----------



## The Ripper (9 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Bellinazzo, intervistato da Radio 24, ha parlato della trattativa per la cessione ai cinesi. Ecco quanto dichiarato:"Nella cordata cinese non ci sono grandi nomi. E, soprattutto, non vogliono investire quanto chiede Berlusconi. Vediamo cosa accadrà nei prossimi giorni".


bellinazzo secondo me nel giornalismo sportivo conta quanto il 2 di bastoni con la briscola a denari


----------



## Fabius.85 (9 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe essere..bisogna capire se l'esclusiva è un passaggio doveroso per arrivare al preliminare oppure si possa saltare...



Non é un passaggio dirimente e si può saltare, dal punto di vista giuridico. Poi tra passaggi di società importanti è una pratica invalsa la fase di trattativa in esclusiva.


----------



## martinmilan (9 Giugno 2016)

Fabius.85 ha scritto:


> Non é un passaggio dirimente e si può saltare, dal punto di vista giuridico. Poi tra passaggi di società importanti è una pratica invalsa la fase di trattativa in esclusiva.



Ok speriamo sia come dici tu allora...


----------



## fra29 (9 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Chi spende settecento milioni per il 70% di una società proprio poveri non deve essere



Almeno che non debbano fungere solo da tramite per riportare i soldi sporchi dopo un bel lavaggio in oriente..


----------



## Sand (9 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma questo ancora parla ?


È pure intertriste se non sbaglio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Giugno 2016)

Ma tanto lo psicopatico non vende..ma poi figuriamoci se ci vende a gente stramiliardaria più di lui..


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Giugno 2016)

Vediamo, Bellinazzo è sempre stato coerente nella sua negatività...di certo i fatti stanno con lui


----------



## kolao95 (9 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Vediamo, Bellinazzo è sempre stato coerente nella sua negatività...di certo i fatti stanno con lui



Bellinazzo non sa proprio una cippa, basta dare credibilità a questo e buttare fogna su Festa e Campopiano.


----------



## wfiesso (9 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Vediamo, Bellinazzo è sempre stato coerente nella sua negatività...di certo i fatti stanno con lui



Quali fatti scusa?


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Quali fatti scusa?



Che ancora non è stato fatto niente.


----------



## wfiesso (9 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Che ancora non è stato fatto niente.



Ma dai xD va bene essere pessimista e prevenuto, e lo capisco, ma fin ora i fatti non li ha dimostrati nessuno, perché nessuno tra Sky mediaset giornali o altro sa nulla, bellinazzo l'anno scorso dava x certo Bee, e quest'anno fa il pessimista x evitare figure di popò, cosa che invece fare perché entro il 22 son convinto che si vende


----------



## naliM77 (9 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Che ancora non è stato fatto niente.



Non è stato fatto nulla in che senso?

Spiegami, cosa si dovrebbe fare per farti dire "ah ok, questo è stato fatto"? Vuoi le firme?

Già da quando è stato firmato il patto di esclusiva che si dice che si sarebbe firmato tra il 15 ed il 20 di giugno, quindi, cos'altro volevi?


----------



## Hateley (9 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Perché dietro all'operazione c'è il governo cinese. Se ne parla dall'anno scorso (_E' la Cina che vuole il Milan. Cit._)



Ma mica nel senso che finanzia l'operazione..ma figurati!! Al massimo spinge, favorisce, approva l'investimento di privati


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Quali fatti scusa?





MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Che ancora non è stato fatto niente.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Giugno 2016)

Kastighos ha scritto:


> Rispondo in questo thread anche se il quote è in un altro:
> 
> 
> Infatti è falso. Stavo seguendo la logica di Bellinazzo che ha affermato che gli investitori non sono "ricchissimi" altrimenti il Milan sarebbe stato già venduto.
> ...



Ci fai sapere cosa fumi nel tempo libero????


----------



## MarcoMilanista (9 Giugno 2016)

Berlusconi ha detto esattamente il contrario da quanto affermato da Pelidicazzo...non so...


----------



## PoloNegativo (9 Giugno 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ci fai sapere cosa fumi nel tempo libero????



Forse sono stato troppo pedante, ma è evidente che la il ragionamento fatto da Bellinazzo per arrivare alla conclusione che non ci sono grandi nomi tra gli investitori del Milan non segue alcuna logica verosimile. O no?


----------



## Crox93 (9 Giugno 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha detto esattamente il contrario da quanto affermato da Pelidicazzo...non so...



Si ma da quando le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi sono attendibili? E' più sincero Pellegatti.


----------

